
I Know You’re Mad at United But… (Thoughts from a Pilot Wife About Flight 3411) - coryfklein
https://thepilotwifelife.wordpress.com/2017/04/11/i-know-youre-mad-at-united-but-thoughts-from-a-pilot-wife-about-flight-3411/
======
taylodl
This "pilot wife" provided a better response than United's CEO. That's the
_real_ story here: it's how United has handled this unfortunate event.

